# News from the Dragonfly



## Berowne (Mar 11, 2022)

The Improved Dragonfly telescope - made of 400/2.8 Lenses - seaches for galactic gas. Beautiful!


----------



## kaihp (Mar 11, 2022)

I guess this is part of the reason why Canon donated the 120 400/2.8 lenses to the dragonfly project.


----------

